# Cat supplies



## Spitaki (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, all,

I'll be moving to the area east of Kalamata. Can someone tell me about the availability of cat supplies? A particular concern is cat litter -- especially scoopable cat litter -- or am I just dreaming here? My cat is 19, has always lived indoors and might have a difficult time dealing with dirt from the garden.

Although I could learn to make his food myself -- and will take any recipes, suggestions -- what kind of food is available? (canned food) 

In short, I suppose I should ask if there is a pet store anywhere around and how well it is stocked. I don't even mind ordering a delivery from a store elsewhere in Greece. I'm just trying to get a sense of what to expect -- and the expense.

Can anyone recommend a vet in the area?

With much appreciation in advance,
Spitaki


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*cat supplies*

Spitaki,I looked on line for you and there are plenty of outlets for your needs in the area,lots of pet shops,you wont have a problem,pet shops are one of the things that seem to be popping up everywhere in Greece at the moment.for your shipping needs,just look on line and get lots of quotes,its not just the best price,its about service as well,concertina


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

You will have no problem at all in Kalamata for food supplies, or cat litter etc. Not only are there plenty of private pet stores, pet food is just as easily available in supermarkets. The most choice being in AB ( part of the Belgian Delhaise Group) supermarkets who have four stores in the city. 
As for vets, again you will be spoilt for choice. Just up from the AB store (in the Alma Centre) near the port, there is a very modern veterinary practice..... easy to find and the cheapest place to by items like cat baskets, toys, "pee pads" for cats is Jumbo, again near the port......


----------



## Spitaki (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Your responses bring me to another question which I will address in a new thread.

And wonderful specifics that will help me out, The Grocer, especially when I first arrive. You've helped put my mind at ease.

-- S


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Cat litter, dry food and tinned are all in the local supermarkets. Not sure about worming tablets etc. it may be worth bringing a good supply with you.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Worming tablets & flea treatments are available at vets only (normally) and are very expensive compared to the UK (over double the price)....as "samrvy" says if they're cheap in USA bring a good supply with you.


----------

